# What the folks around here REALLY think of you and your photos.



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

Had a great laugh at this one.... Blog labelled "**** photojournalists like / Judging Amateurs"

Look HERE

Hi-Freakin-larious.

Also seemingly very, very true.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok. Well, I think the forum hates me and thinks I suck, because the language filter is ruining my fun with the link.

For those interested, here is the link.... http://_*poop*_photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/2942680446/judging-amateurs

but instead of "poop" (underlined, italicsed and bolded) the term is the more unacceptable, non-pc word that starts with an s.

Worth the headache to copy and paste into your browser with the necessary correction.


----------



## ann (Jan 31, 2011)

link isn't working


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

ann said:


> link isn't working


 
Yep.  Blocked by language filter.  Please see second post for a fix.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like sour apple whine to me. I bet the author of that piece eats alone every night.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sure the spite is tongue-in-cheek. If not, then you're right. He's an asshat. A hilarious, hilarious Asshat.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm sure the spite is tongue-in-cheek. If not, then you're right. He's an asshat. A hilarious, hilarious Asshat.



I have a very strong distaste towards elitists of any type, and I have to say that, even in my short time as a hackatuer photographer, I've yet to encounter a "pro" photographer that wasn't dismissive and snarky to my face. I like taking pictures of them to piss them off.

All I can say to dudes like that is, don't hate me and my $500 DSLR and kit lenses, hate Nikon for making it so cheap that I can get all up inside your game, sucka.

You should see how territorial the "pro" photographers are in snowboard parks, especially Breckenridge. They act like, if you take a certain picture, you're stealing it from them. Doesn't help that most of them are bro-brah trustfund hippies with their typical attitudes, and not really "professional" at all, they're just trying to break into something, just like I am. Except their gear is much more expensive...as are their clothes. Tools.


----------



## vtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> Sounds like sour apple whine to me. I bet the author of that piece eats alone every night.


 
This has so many levels of wrong to it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect folks to take offense at this.... I'm as much or more of a beginner thatn anyone here....... Kit lens and all.... and I found it to be roll-on-the-ground funny. I figured it would be a welcomed laugh after the forum being down for a while and all.....

Besides. If you can't laugh at yourself, don't worry... someone will do it for you. 

I guess my interaction with "pro" phototakers has been much more plesant. I have found folks very willing to help me as a rank noob.  My apologies that everyone seems to give you the brush off.


----------



## Karri (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah and I guess they came out of the womb being a professional too, right?  Everybody has to start somewhere but I guess they forgot that time in their life...  Obviously, if they can't make the money for their 'real' job, they they suck at being a photographer or they suck at being a business person or there is no demand in their area for that talent.  Ummm, I don't see why amateurs have anything to do with that.  

I am with ya, Croissant!!!

_I have a very strong distaste towards elitists of any type, and I have to say that, even in my short time as a hackatuer photographer, I've yet to encounter a "pro" photographer that wasn't dismissive and snarky to my face. I like taking pictures of them to piss them off.

All I can say to dudes like that is, don't hate me and my $500 DSLR and kit lenses, hate Nikon for making it so cheap that I can get all up inside your game, sucka. _


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Wow, I didn't expect folks to take offense at this.... I'm as much or more of a beginner thatn anyone here....... Kit lens and all.... and I found it to be roll-on-the-ground funny. I figured it would be a welcomed laugh after the forum being down for a while and all.....
> 
> Besides. If you can't laugh at yourself, don't worry... someone will do it for you.
> 
> I guess my interaction with "pro" phototakers has been much more plesant. I have found folks very willing to help me as a rank noob.  My apologies that everyone seems to give you the brush off.



I certainly didn't take offense at YOU, you didn't write that piece. Did you?

It's just an attitude that rubs me the wrong way, doesn't matter what sector of life it's in. And for that matter, elitists give me a target for MY ire, which is great because there's nothing more satisfying than making fun of someone who is convinced they're better than you are.

My exposure level to guys like that might be a bit higher because of some of the places I shoot: ski areas, snowboard parks, and live music venues. When you roll up on a situation where there are several other cameras, people with super nice gear tend to look at your camera first, then your skills, which is a joke. And I'm not even handing out business cards.


----------



## subscuck (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought it was funny, and I get the feeling it was written in a spirit of good natured fun. If you've been on photography forums for any length of time, you've seen the new member who posts what they believe to be a masterpiece. When they get honest critique rather than glowing accolades, they're never heard from again. Or the members with more $ than common sense who think the gear makes the photographer. These are the people being poked fun at, and again, I don't think it's mean spirited, just a bit of satire.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Wow, I didn't expect folks to take offense at this.... I'm as much or more of a beginner thatn anyone here....... Kit lens and all.... and I found it to be roll-on-the-ground funny. I figured it would be a welcomed laugh after the forum being down for a while and all.....
> 
> Besides. If you can't laugh at yourself, don't worry... someone will do it for you.
> 
> I guess my interaction with "pro" phototakers has been much more plesant. I have found folks very willing to help me as a rank noob.  My apologies that everyone seems to give you the brush off.



I think some people just have restricted air space over their heads, and that joke flew right through it. 

I thought a lot of the posts were quite funny though. Nice find. :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2011)

I went to the linked article and read it and laughed....holding up "photojournalists" as the epitome of photographers made me laugh.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, this is gonna be a fun thread.


Many of your opinions will change when you become *very good* at what you do, and have to compete with hacks on a daily basis. I won't use the word pro, though. One can be a pro at something, and still not be very good at it, and typically charge accordingly. 

I am repeatedly faced with this in my profession. I will be told that so and so can do it for $xxx.xx much less than I charge. I tell them to take it to them. Yes, then comes the dear in headlights stare. How dare I turn down a job because I won't price match. I have no reason to.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I think some people just have restricted air space over their heads, and that joke flew right through it.
> 
> I thought a lot of the posts were quite funny though. Nice find. :thumbup:



No, some people just have little tolerance for being talked down to, and let's face it, satire can't be delivered humorously by someone who doesn't believe his lines.

I guess I figure the only people who think brutal racist jokes are funny are racists, even the ones who would swear that they aren't.

I'm not taking the blog post half as seriously as the restricted air space comment, for the record.:meh: Begin your ridicule, gentlemen...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people just have restricted air space over their heads, and that joke flew right through it.
> ...



Cool, I still don't really care... No offense. I find humor in things that are funny. I found that to be funny. You didn't. You're not going to change my opinion. Let's move on. 

I brought you these just in case:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Ooo YAY!  Another blog for me to follow on Tumblr 



Stradawhovious said:


> A hilarious, hilarious Asshat.






subscuck said:


> These are the people being poked fun at, and again, I don't think it's mean spirited, just a bit of satire.



Agreed.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Hey, what's your email address? I have something funny to send you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

imnotanidiot@gmail.com


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> imnotanidiot@gmail.com



Nevermind, found it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Congratulations.



Thank you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

I think your goal was to email me, you failed. I have not received any emails. However, if you would like to private message me via the forums, feel more than welcome.

EDIT: Well, unless you are "Tatyana" of www.chixofrussia.ru. I found that in my spam folder. Are you Tatyana?


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I think your goal was to email me, you failed. I have not received any emails. However, if you would like to private message me via the forums, feel more than welcome.



Who said anything about emailing you?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> Hey, what's your email address? I have something funny to send you.



You did.


----------



## vtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I think your goal was to email me, you failed. I have not received any emails. However, if you would like to private message me via the forums, feel more than welcome.
> ...


 


Croissant Seven said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Croissant Seven said:
> ...


 
This


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people just have restricted air space over their heads, and that joke flew right through it.
> ...





o hey tyler said:


> Cool, I still don't really care... No offense. I find humor in things that are funny. I found that to be funny. You didn't. You're not going to change my opinion. Let's move on.
> 
> I brought you these just in case:





Croissant Seven said:


> Hey, what's your email address? I have something funny to send you.





o hey tyler said:


> imnotanidiot@gmail.com





Croissant Seven said:


> Nevermind, found it.





o hey tyler said:


> Congratulations.





Croissant Seven said:


> Thank you.





o hey tyler said:


> I think your goal was to email me, you failed. I have not received any emails. However, if you would like to private message me via the forums, feel more than welcome.
> 
> EDIT: Well, unless you are "Tatyana" of More than 7000 Russian girls waiting for you here! Ojkdntkdie. I found that in my spam folder. Are you Tatyana?





Croissant Seven said:


> Who said anything about emailing you?



Seriously? :er:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

vtf said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



I believe that was an insinuation that he was going to attack Tyler's computer.

I have a friend who is a programmer and what not and apparently can hack people's computers as long as he knows their e-mail addresses.

Either way... the whole argument is silly.


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Seriously? :er:



+1 I'm not even sure where this thread is going now


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I believe that was an insinuation that he was going to attack Tyler's computer.
> 
> I have a friend who is a programmer and what not and apparently can hack people's computers as long as he knows their e-mail addresses.
> 
> Either way... the whole argument is silly.



Haha, Em, he's not going to hack ****.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that was an insinuation that he was going to attack Tyler's computer.
> ...



I didn't say he was *going* to... just that it was an insinuation that he was going to *try*


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? :er:
> ...



I don't care where it goes (although I'm sure the OP does).  All I know is that I now have a new Tumblr blog to follow, so I'm happy!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha!!  And hilarity ensues. 

Try to post anything on the intrawebs and someone is going to get unreasonably bent out of shape.

It was posted for a laugh folks....... al little comedy..... comin' right atcha.....  Take it for what it's worth.  No reason to get into a "meet me behind the bikeracks at 3:00" gradeschool pissing match over it. :er:

lighten up.  It's the intertubes.  Don't take it so seriously. You're less important than you think, especially in the eyes of strangers.

Trust me.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

On a slightly related (to the OP) note... I found THIS one particularly funny... 

http://****photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/2917414149/layering

*Remember to replace the "****" with: "S h i t"


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

e.rose said:


> On a slightly related (to the OP) note... I found THIS one particularly funny...
> 
> http://****photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/2917414149/layering
> 
> *Remember to replace the "****" with: "S h i t"


 

Yeah, that's some funny **** right there..... :thumbup:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

And this one:

http://****photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/2877668460/showing-off



*remember to replace "****" with "s h i t".

I don't know how *anyone* could read this blog and take it seriously.  It's obviously a joke.  And a funny one, at that. :lmao:


----------



## enzodm (Jan 31, 2011)

I too read also other posts, and I think is an overall funny and self-humorous blog. I liked this, for example: http://****photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/3001459600/shooting-portraits-at-f-1-2


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

enzodm said:


> I too read also other posts, and I think is an overall funny and self-humorous blog. I liked this, for example: http://****photojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/3001459600/shooting-portraits-at-f-1-2



  yeah, that one made me giggle too.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

That blog is hilarious!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/233525-photojournalist-fun-blog.html
Poor KmH


----------



## Karri (Jan 31, 2011)

There are some pretty funny ones up there!


----------



## subscuck (Jan 31, 2011)

IMHO, the point being missed is that trained professionals in any field are often beset by non pros who automatically feel some type of kinship because they do as a hobby what the pro does as a vocation. "Hey, look, I've got a camera too!" What they often don't realize is the pro has technical knowledge and experience far beyond what they have. 

I'm a pastry chef, so I'm often approached by people who have no formal training, but lots of recipes from grandma. Mostly what they produce is competently done, but far from professional standards. They usually have a different opinion of their work. So what do me and my pastry chef friends do when we get together? We share our stories about these family members and friends, and we do it in a mostly humorous, often sarcastic way. Do we mean any harm? No. We don't hate or bare malice towards these people. Are we talking down to them? No, but I understand where it could be interpreted that way. What we're doing is venting over a type of behavior/attitude that gets thrusts upon us with regularity by people who don't have the technical knowledge or experience that we do, and don't understand the difference that makes. That's all that blog is, venting. If you don't vent, sooner or later you go to work for the Post Office and buy a gun.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> That blog is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/233525-photojournalist-fun-blog.html
> Poor KmH


Tell me about it. 

I had the newbies sensabilities in mind when I posted it in Photographic Discussions and didn't point everyone to the funniest post on the page.

But for so many members, the only place worth posting is the Beginners Forum and Gallery.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

KmH said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > That blog is hilarious!
> ...


 

Didn't realize it was a double post....... My apologies.  I don't make it to the other forums yet... they are strange and scary to me due to my extreme noobness.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jan 31, 2011)

subscuck said:


> IMHO, the point being missed is that trained professionals in any field are often beset by non pros who automatically feel some type of kinship because they do as a hobby what the pro does as a vocation. "Hey, look, I've got a camera too!" What they often don't realize is the pro has technical knowledge and experience far beyond what they have.
> 
> I'm a pastry chef, so I'm often approached by people who have no formal training, but lots of recipes from grandma. Mostly what they produce is competently done, but far from professional standards. They usually have a different opinion of their work. So what do me and my pastry chef friends do when we get together? We share our stories about these family members and friends, and we do it in a mostly humorous, often sarcastic way. Do we mean any harm? No. We don't hate or bare malice towards these people. Are we talking down to them? No, but I understand where it could be interpreted that way. What we're doing is venting over a type of behavior/attitude that gets thrusts upon us with regularity by people who don't have the technical knowledge or experience that we do, and don't understand the difference that makes. That's all that blog is, venting. If you don't vent, sooner or later you go to work for the Post Office and buy a gun.



:thumbup: Very accurate statement! This type of behavior is pretty consistent across the board, no matter what profession, hobby, talent you are in. I get it all the time. It's funny how many people think they're cops because they know someone who is a cop, watched CSI and Law & Order too many times, or took a constitutional law class in college. We humor them on the street, then chuckle about it later. Doesn't mean we don't like that person, it's just how people deal with it, rationalize it and so on.  This rant just happened to be what normally would be reserved for a peer to peer conversation, but instead got directed at those who represent the subject.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
Hahaha. Just browse the forums using the "New Posts" button up top.
You will soon realize, with few exceptions, that the whole forum reads like the beginner section. Pros post in the beginner section, beginners post in the professional gallery, people ask what camera to buy in the general gallery...try it...you'll see. :lmao:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 31, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hahaha. Just browse the forums using the "New Posts" button up top.
> You will soon realize, with few exceptions, that the whole forum reads like the beginner section. Pros post in the beginner section, beginners post in the professional gallery, people ask what camera to buy in the general gallery...try it...you'll see. :lmao:


 

You mean I will likely see the same crazy overboard intrawebs drama and "offended delicate flower" like over-reaction on the other forums I see in the beginner's area?!?!? 
I'm on it!:coffee:

[exits like a streak of lightning to the "NEW POSTS" button]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

YES!


----------



## ausemmao (Jan 31, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Had a great laugh at this one.... Blog labelled "**** photojournalists like / Judging Amateurs"
> 
> Look HERE
> 
> ...



CCC
C
CCC

I'm glad I finished my drink before I started that :lmao:


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess the problem is photography is too forgiving.  If amateurs try to perform my job without training....there is a high rate of natural selection.  

So if when you got your exposure wrong your camera exploded.....then you wouldnt have to worry about amateurs like me edging in on the pro buisiness.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 31, 2011)

Remembering my skiing days - folks with the fastest clothes  were never seen @ the top of the hill.


----------



## Abby Rose (Jan 31, 2011)

According to him noobs are keeping the cat population under control...

"everytime you use a kit lens a kitten dies" 

*Dead kittens are not funny, but that tag was*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> So if when you got your exposure wrong your camera exploded.....then you wouldnt have to worry about amateurs like me edging in on the pro buisiness.


 
:lmao:


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I believe that was an insinuation that he was going to attack Tyler's computer.
> 
> I have a friend who is a programmer and what not and apparently can hack people's computers as long as he knows their e-mail addresses.



I'm hardly that sophisticated.

*drops netbook in toilet*


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> *drops netbook in toilet*



  I did that with my phone once... :lmao:


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> > *drops netbook in toilet*
> ...



I watched a very drunk man drop his phone into a full-wall urinal in Dublin, then fall face first into the floor trough when he bent down to retrieve it, splitting his lip on the porcelain. But that wasn't the best part.

The guy next to him looked over, saw his chum bleeding face down in urine, and immediately projectile vomited.

I love Ireland.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Croissant Seven said:
> ...



 Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

As for me being a weenus, let me explain. 

Everything that I'm good at and love, I taught myself. I taught myself bass guitar, then 6 string, then drums, then piano, now I'm learning cello. I've played well over 100 shows as a rock musician.

I taught myself to snowboard. I tried teaching myself to ski but I wrecked myself and said "mmmm...nah."

I taught myself to use Photoshop and Illustrator when my bands needed higher-than-punk-rock-quality logo work and promotional material, and I taught myself how to use Cubase when it came time to record a demo, then albums.

Now I'm teaching myself photography, and hope to one day be a semi-pro photographer, given the circumstances I'm trying to put myself into.

Along the way, with everything I've learned to do on my own, I've had to deal with haters who tried to ridicule me into giving up, or accepting my "place" in relation to themselves. I was never given the opportunity to take music lessons, go to art school, or have private snowboarding instructions growing up, so I took control of what I wanted to do and just did it. 

Art has a high level of elitism associated with it, and there seems to always be a cadre of guys who resent dudes like me coming into their territory, when they spent X number of years in art school, had private instruction on their high-dollar basses by name artists, or had a ton of apprenticeship time, and that resentment sucks. So when I read articles like that, I can see the humor involved, but really, that attitude just pisses me off. 

Every year, I teach at least one kid to snowboard. I've given bass guitars to kids to learn on and never asked for them back, and showed them the ropes to get them started. I want to share what I have, even if it means "competition", because you know, in any discipline, competition improves outcomes from the top people. Even if that means dealing with the occasional chump with more money than sense.

*triple gainer backflip off soapbox into vat of Miller Lite*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

What does semi-pro mean? That you get semi-paid?


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What does semi-pro mean? That you get semi-paid?



Good point, let me adjust my vernacular.

I'm going into the water quality/pollution cleanup/watershed management field and I will be moving to a mountain town or small city adjacent to the mountains (Missoula, Bozeman, Carson City, etc.). I wouldn't be pursuing photography as a career, and I'm not into for-hire style stuff, I want to make a little name as a writer and photographer for nature and snowsports magazines. It's a goal I had before I mortgaged my life to a woman and a cubicle, and now that I'm free of those scourges, I want to go after it.

Does that explain it better?


----------



## davisphotos (Jan 31, 2011)

@BitterJeweler-Hah! I like that....semi-pro gear is semi-expensive, so maybe semi-pros get semi-paid. And I agree with @subscuck 100%. I'm a professional photographer, I enjoy photography, but it's not all I want to talk about. And every time somebody asks me for a suggestion for a point and shoot, I cringe a little, and try to explain without sounding too 'elitist' that the only compact cameras I can suggest are at least $500. 

I run into the same thing for being a graphic designer-people ask me questions about how to do something in Outlook or Powerpoint or Word, and I really can't help them, because I don't use those programs.

So a lot of the conversations I avoid isn't because I'm an elitist snob, it's because I don't have anything useful to add.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 31, 2011)

As great as all the other blog posts are on this site... is anyone going HOLY $!&% LOOK AT THAT MUG! I think I may just get one... only it will be a Nikon mug rather then a pathetic Cannon one as seen in the tumblr post....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > What does semi-pro mean? That you get semi-paid?
> ...


 
Yeah. Good luck! I mean that sincerely, rather than a dismissive snarky way.




Nolan said:


> As great as all the other blog posts are on this site... is anyone going HOLY $!&% LOOK AT THAT MUG! I think I may just get one... only it will be a Nikon mug rather then a pathetic Cannon one as seen in the tumblr post....


Cool! A  Nikon Fanboi! :roll:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Nolan said:


> As great as all the other blog posts are on this site... is anyone going HOLY $!&% LOOK AT THAT MUG! I think I may just get one... only it will be a Nikon mug rather then a pathetic Cannon one as seen in the tumblr post....



Yes, I've been saying that for months... except mine WILL be a pathetic *Canon* (one 'n', not two) one as seen in the Tumblr post.

Or maybe I'll get the L lens version since it probably holds more...

I don't actually really care *what* lens it's modeled after as long as it has moving parts like one of my friend's lens mugs!


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

It's over now but you could have owned a Real L lens mug - not a rip off - not a half made bit of plastic - the proper all metal finish '


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Overread said:


> It's over now but you could have owned a Real L lens mug - not a rip off - not a half made bit of plastic - the proper all metal finish '
> 
> YouTube - World's First Canon 300mm L Lens Cup (real L lens!)



 That's AWESOME! :lmao:


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 31, 2011)

I wont always have semi-expensive gear. But while I'm semi-employed and semi-enrolled in school, my semi-pro camera and semi-quality lenses are gonna suffice for my semi-skill level. Semi-sarcasm gives me a semi.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha. Just browse the forums using the "New Posts" button up top.
> ...


 
From "Beyond the Basics" - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/233707-canon-camera-out-box-picture-quality.html


----------



## enzodm (Feb 1, 2011)

> From "Beyond the Basics" - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/233707-canon-camera-out-box-picture-quality.html



so, you are telling the whole Internet is just an extra-large beginners forum?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)

Possibly?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 1, 2011)

I positively ADORE the intrawebs.  They're dramariffic!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 1, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the spite is tongue-in-cheek. If not, then you're right. He's an asshat. A hilarious, hilarious Asshat.
> ...



I couldn't disagree more.

BTW, you're being more dismissive and snarky than almost every "pro" I've ever met in my life. I'm not a pro by *any* means but I do love taking pictures. I am amazed every day by the number of new "Photography Studios" that start up out of nowhere. Most of them are 17 year olds with Rebels and kit lenses and think they should have a business because they can take pictures.

I'm not saying someone can't be a pro or make a living using a Rebel...there are a few people on this site that use Rebels and blow me away by the pictures they take. They could easily make a living out of it.

At the same time I'm using a 7D and multiple L lenses...and I don't. Why? Because I don't think I'm talented enough. I could easily sell a lot of the events I do for a discounted price, but I don't because I think it would ruin the integrity of Photography as a whole. I don't want to add to the thought that Photography should be cheap for the end-user.


----------



## Croissant Seven (Feb 1, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> Croissant Seven said:
> 
> 
> > I have a very strong distaste towards elitists of any type, and I have to say that, even in my short time as a hackatuer photographer, I've yet to encounter a "pro" photographer that wasn't dismissive and snarky to my face. I like taking pictures of them to piss them off.
> ...



What exactly do you disagree with? 

Point to the dismissiveness, also. I'll cop to being snarky.

As far as the "integrity" of photography, and the idea that it shouldn't be cheap for the end-user, exactly what about technological advances bothers you the most? We'll never stop things from being more accessible and less expensive as long as there's a drive to compete in the marketplace. 

In a way, the advent of inexpensive DSLR's has made expensive equipment more readily available and less expensive for the high-end user, not to mention more awesome. Just look at the curve that advancements in imaging technology has taken over the last 10 years, and slide it up next to the affordability of mass produced digital P&S's...R&D money doesn't come from selling ten thousand $5000 cameras a year. 

Then you have Adobe slinging Photoshop to students for $99, and making it WAY more intuitive and user-friendly. I taught my mom how to fix her photos in PS CS3 in a matter of minutes.

If you want to blame someone for the downfall of the "integrity" of photography, blame the manufacturers of the camera equipment and editing software for taking a once daunting, expensive,and labor intensive task, and making it so easy and cheap that a 12 year old can master it. 

Take it from someone with the mind and imagination of a 9 year old.


----------



## benlonghair (Feb 1, 2011)

I sell sheetrock for a living.

"Hi, Home Depot has sheets for $2 less per sheet."
"That's nice."
"Will you match their price?"
"They won't match my service, so I won't match their price."
"Oh, what's the difference?"
"Well, Home Depot drops all the sheetrock for your house in your garage. You have to carry it everywhere. I put it in every room, upstairs and downstairs and guarantee there will be no damage."
"Oh. When can I schedule a delivery?"

See how that works? Sure, you can get sh*tty service for cheap, but sometimes the lowest bidder isn't the best for the job. Charge what you're worth and stop b*tching.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 1, 2011)

benlonghair said:


> "They won't match my service, so I won't match their price."



I like that line. 

::tucks away in the back of mind for later use when necessary::


----------

